# Mizuno Classic Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The LPGA returns this week after a short break, and moves to Japan for the playing of the Mizuno Classic. This will be the final stop on the 5 tournament Asian swing. 

This week's tournament in Japan will be #26 of 28 on the 2013 LPGA schedule. The season winds down with the playing of the Lorena Ochoa Invitational in Mexico, followed by the CME Group Titleholders in Naples, Fl. 

Here are the key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Mizuno Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Teresa Lu wins by one shot over Chella Choi! 

For full results: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Mizuno Classic Preview & Pairings


----------

